# New TT Owner



## OllieM (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi everyone.. well i've just bought a New ( well new to me) tt. its a Mk1 3.2 manual... Love it although as per usual have already adapted to the speed. I'm not one for modding cars but would like to get a bit more out of it.. What would anyone suggest?
I've heard that you can't do anything that great. it already had an aftermarket straight through exhaust that makes it sound mean. How about replacing the cams.. Looking to take it up to around the 300 BHP,

Secondly i want to get some audi ring graphics. The car is in RS4 blue and i want ( in fitting with the old classic quattro's) white rings that fade out into the car colour.. The ones on ebay that i've seen don't fade out and look poor quality.

Many thanks

Ollie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum haven't a clue about the rings :-|


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  you could always fit a turbo that would give you plenty more power :twisted:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------

